# Practical Wisdom



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb and Farm Credit Services of America are teaming up to provide Practical Wisdom to young and beginning producers. You're invited to contribute to a Practical Wisdom guide that will be created and provided to young and beginning producers in April. Please share your thoughts below.

Regards, Mike

https://idevforms.americaneagle.com/agweb/form704595785/secure_index.html


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Grandson


----------

